

Komodo IDE adds collaboration a-la-gdocs. Good for remote pair programming - urlwolf
http://www.activestate.com/blog/2011/04/komodo-7-alpha-code-collaboration

======
rbanffy
I have used Emacs this way - you just open another window (frame, in Emacs
parlance) on the other guy's X server.

I works even if both of you are using Windows (shrugs) or OSX (which still
comes with X).

